# One Million Posts



## speedster123

Tech Support Forum will be reaching the milestone of one million posts soon.


----------



## Go The Power

What date do you reckon it will happen on?


----------



## Deleted090308

August 1st if you keep on posting. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

:laugh:, you do as much posting as me :laugh:

I think it will be on the 5 of august


----------



## Zazula

It will be my birthday present. :wink:


----------



## Ben

If we know what the average number of posts is made here in one day, then we can work out when we will pass this milestone


----------



## Go The Power

I reckon the average is about 1,500 per day


----------



## Ben

and that's just for you :laugh


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I reckon GtP ought to contribute to the upkeep of the server. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Its around 1.8k i will be gone from sunday to ? so around 1.75k


----------



## JohnthePilot

And I shall be away for four days so that should bring it down a bit. :grin:

EDIT: I foresee a flurry of activity form about 999,980 onwards as everyone tries to get the millionth. :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

=) maybe i will be back to see it then lol


----------



## JohnthePilot

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> =) maybe i will be back to see it then lol


We just need to get Glas to give GtP a load of work to do in the Range. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Speaking of which i couldnt get in because it was closed for the summer?


----------



## JohnthePilot

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Speaking of which i couldnt get in because it was closed for the summer?


What was closed for summer? GtP should be closed for the summer. :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

The acadamy.... temp ban him?


----------



## forhockey

Limit all of GtP's posts to PM's lol..


----------



## Zazula

The site's homepage counts posts only in active areas; meaning that when it shows one million posts the respective posting will have an ID of 1,013,164. :wink: It's the same with the number of our members; our homepage shows 142,557 members yet our freshest one got an ID of 163,818.


----------



## Go The Power

JohnthePilot said:


> We just need to get Glas to give GtP a load of work to do in the Range. :grin:


He has given me enough work  :grin:



forhockey said:


> Limit all of GtP's posts to PM's lol..


Thanks :laugh:, but then people would need a bigger PM box :grin:


I will just like to add that JtP, eneles and Zazula never stop posting either :grin::grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Speaking of which i couldnt get in because it was closed for the summer?


There was a bit of re-organisation on around that time. Have you applied again recently?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

No reid told be that you were going to be closed because you had to many people, although i would like something to keep me going as late at night our time no one is on.


----------



## speedster123

*982,204*

almost-


----------



## Go The Power

It might happen this month....


----------



## carsey

We get an average of around 1000-1100 posts per day here in UK, so it should be about 17more days to go.


----------



## Done_Fishin

carsey said:


> We get an average of* around 1000-1100 posts per day here in UK,* so it should be about 17more days to go.


what about the rest of the world .. don't we count ?? :grin:


----------



## Ben

Which country has the highest postcount?

_(I bet it's Australia :laugh_


----------



## carsey

Well that figure is when I first log on so it will include all of the world


----------



## Done_Fishin

but you said ...


carsey said:


> We get an average of around 1000-1100 posts per day *here in UK*, so it should be about 17more days to go.


so now you are trying to change your story ... :grin:


----------



## carsey

oh ok, you win :wink: Just because I worded it wrong. :sigh:


----------



## Go The Power

Ben said:


> Which country has the highest postcount?
> 
> _(I bet it's Australia :laugh_


:laugh:, why do you say that?


----------



## DumberDrummer

because the silly aussies have nothing better to do

damn empty continent. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Hey I am an Aussie :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

Ah, you've made my point for me then, splendid :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

DumberDrummer said:


> because the silly aussies have nothing better to do
> 
> damn empty continent. :grin:


I believe Australia is a country, not a continent - unlike America.


----------



## Go The Power

eneles said:


> I believe Australia is a country, not a continent - unlike America.


Australia is a continent :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

there's a continent australia which has a country australia in it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_(continent)


----------



## Deleted090308

Well, some people think of Australia as a part of Oceania. :grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

Oceania is a political and regional divide that includes new zealand. New Zealand is on its own submerged continent, Zealandia

EDIT: why are we talking about this again? :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308

OK, we can agree to disagree. :grin: And it doesn't really matter...
What was the topic? Oh - Go the Power turn his posting rate up so we reach 1,000,000 on August 1st. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

eneles said:


> OK, we can agree to disagree. :grin: And it doesn't really matter...
> What was the topic? Oh - Go the Power turn his posting rate up so we reach 1,000,000 on August 1st. :laugh:


I cant do that :laugh:, I have _Slowed_ down over the last couple of days :grin:


----------



## koala

What would your real post count be without all the Offline posts?


----------



## Go The Power

koala said:


> What would your real post count be without all the Offline posts?


Do I have to answer that :laugh:


----------



## koala

Best not to. We don't want to spoil the illusion :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Thats good :grin: I was surprised at the number :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

When will Go the Power reach 1,000,000 posts? :grin:


----------



## Tony.b99

Tomorrow lol


----------



## Go The Power

eneles said:


> When will Go the Power reach 1,000,000 posts? :grin:


I could never do that :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

if you were to make one post a minute for the next 1.97 years you could actually do another 1,000,000 posts but you're not allowed to sleep .. :grin:


----------



## Ben

I'm sure that GTP can achieve that :grin:

Afer all, he doesn't seem to sleep :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

He's actually offline for a change. :grin:


----------



## Ben

or is he invisible?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Ben said:


> or is he invisible?


No. I can see him when he's invisible.


----------



## DumberDrummer

we have true sight and spot checks +42


----------



## forhockey

Ben said:


> or is he invisible?


He is actually offline. :laugh: Maybe he is catching up on the 2 months of sleep he missed out on


----------



## Go The Power

Done_Fishin said:


> if you were to make one post a minute for the next 1.97 years you could actually do another 1,000,000 posts but you're not allowed to sleep .. :grin:


Theres an idea :laugh:



forhockey said:


> He is actually offline. :laugh: Maybe he is catching up on the 2 months of sleep he missed out on


I was at school :grin::grin:, and I do sleep......somtimes :laugh:



Ben said:


> or is he invisible?


I was actually Offline, school started again today, so had to have an early night :grin:

And mods see all :laugh:


----------



## speedster123

985,095


----------



## Go The Power

It could happen this month....


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've just been reading a very sad thread on thetechguy. One of their members, Marlene Porter, has just passed away. That lady had an incredible 82,000 posts. she posted over 2,500 in the last month before she died.


----------



## Go The Power

This is very sad to hear :sigh:


----------



## jen56

Hopefully we will get there, this will be fantastic when we get there.

Are we going to know which member posted the 1 millionth post?


----------



## Done_Fishin

hey that's where jason could send one of his tee shirts .. to the millionth poster ..


----------



## carsey

Depends if we can find out who is the 1 million poster


----------



## Done_Fishin

bet jason will be able to track that .. and if he can't .. there's always a hat to pull names from .. who'll be able to tell the difference .. or prove otherwise 

might be the only ever time that someone sees "you're the millionth and you've won a prize" on the net and ACTUALLY gets a prize ..


----------



## carsey

I bet some scripting would solve the problem.


----------



## JohnthePilot

We could always do what the BBC do and fake a winner. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

JohnthePilot said:


> We could always do what the BBC do and fake a winner. :laugh:


anybody from this country helping ???? 

whatever happened to the good old days .. ??? stiff upper lip .. etc ...


----------



## JohnthePilot

Done_Fishin said:


> whatever happened to the good old days .. ??? stiff upper lip .. etc ...


It's over this trembling, flabby lower lip. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

I beat it will be JTP :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

987,104


----------



## speedster123

*Posts: 990,486*


----------



## carsey

1 more week i reckon


----------



## Go The Power

It will be very soon.....


----------



## speedster123

*993,571*
getting a tad closer..


----------



## Jason

I think we need some ideas for some contests after we hit the milestone. Now what kind of contests should we hold?


----------



## Jason

btw, if it hasn't been mentioned you can view the post by going to http://www.techsupportforum.com/10000000-post.html

Yes, it will show invalid link, until the post happens. 

I'll take bets on when.


----------



## forhockey

I predict Aug 4, 2007.


----------



## Deleted090308

Aug 3, 4 PM (GMT)


----------



## Go The Power

I reckon the 5th of August


----------



## Deleted090308

You'll lose, Alex. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

eneles said:


> You'll lose, Alex. :grin:


I will win :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

Dream on... :winkgrin:


----------



## yustr

August 3rd - 3 PM eastern (2000 GMT - that's correct isn't it?)

Unless GTP and Jen start discussing football teams again - if so, it will be tomorrow at noon...


----------



## bry623

Never, global warming will cause the destrcution before then.

Or the 2nd at 1AM GMT -5.


----------



## Deleted090308

yustr said:


> August 3rd - 3 PM eastern (2000 GMT - that's correct isn't it?)
> 
> Unless GTP and Jen start discussing football teams again - if so, it will be tomorrow at noon...


Hope not. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

yustr said:


> August 3rd - 3 PM eastern (2000 GMT - that's correct isn't it?)
> 
> Unless GTP and Jen start discussing football teams again - if so, it will be tomorrow at noon...


:laugh:, whats wrong with the AFL? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> :laugh:, whats wrong with the AFL? :grin:


Nothing, as long as you keep it in the Gossip thread. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

:laugh:, we could Hijack this thread :grin:, just joking.


----------



## Ben

Go The Power said:


> :laugh:, we could *Hijack this* thread :grin:, just joking.


Terrible pun there :grin:

We could do a countdown to the millionth post


----------



## JohnthePilot

Ben said:


> Terrible pun there :grin:
> 
> We could do a countdown to the millionth post


I thought that's what we were doing. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Ben said:


> Terrible pun there :grin:
> 
> We could do a countdown to the millionth post


It wasent meant to be a pun :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308

Tomorrow...


----------



## Go The Power

Yea I think so too.....


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

eneles post something...... lol


----------



## Done_Fishin

any room for me to say something too ... looks like we are getting really close !!!

*Posts: 998,490*


----------



## justpassingby

It's because GTP is holding his breath that it's not done yet :laugh:


----------



## chauffeur2

I predict that the big *1,000,000th Post* will occur within the next 16 hours (from 0400 GMT). 
*(Current GMT Time = 0415 Friday 3 August 2007)*

Any other guesses?

Regards,


----------



## Jason

I know the question of how many posts per day was asked earlier. If my math is correct, we are averaging 1569 posts per day for the past 30 days. I think we shall break the 1 million mark by the time I wake up tomorrow, if not easily by the time I get home from work Friday.


----------



## tetonbob

By Aug 3, 10AM EDT

1400 GMT?


----------



## Go The Power

*999,510*

Very close...


----------



## speedster123

*335 more to go*


----------



## Go The Power

Very soon...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Is there going to be an announcement as to when this has been achieved and who actually made that post?


----------



## Tony.b99

Great,,, please keep it the same I respect the moderators and all the members who keep this site clean and good


----------



## Go The Power

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Is there going to be an announcement as to when this has been achieved and who actually made that post?





Jason said:


> btw, if it hasn't been mentioned you can view the post by going to http://www.techsupportforum.com/10000000-post.html
> 
> Yes, it will show invalid link, until the post happens.
> 
> I'll take bets on when.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Shows I read all the posts .... :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

:laugh:, dont worry about it :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I was meant to worry about it ... :laugh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Jack.Sparrow said:


> I was meant to worry about it ... :laugh:


999,724 posts at the time of this post


----------



## Go The Power

I dont want to go offline :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> I dont want to go offline :laugh:


So what's different...you never do? :laugh:


----------



## forhockey

It looks like I'm going to lose this bet.


----------



## Go The Power

I do go offline..... :grin:....When in invisible mode :laugh:


----------



## tetonbob

60 to go....lol, we're artificially inflating the count, though.


----------



## Go The Power

It is getting very close :grin:


----------



## Tony.b99

well done


----------



## Go The Power

1,000,000

Congrats TSF :grin:

The link does not work to see the 1,000,000 post


----------



## Tony.b99

Did I get the million?


----------



## mattlock

Go The Power said:


> 1,000,000
> 
> Congrats TSF :grin:
> 
> The link does not work to see the 1,000,000 post


You'll need to give Admin a little time to update it Alex. We've waiting 1,000,000 posts a little while longer won't kill you.:laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

mattlock138 said:


> You'll need to give Admin a little time to update it Alex. We've waiting 1,000,000 posts a little while longer won't kill you.:laugh:


I want to go to sleep :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Well done TSF, even though i was asleep while this happened :laugh:


----------



## carsey

Damn, I missed it by 65 posts. oh well. Theres always the next million :smile:


----------



## bry623

Yay us!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Well done.


----------



## carsey

Well, well well.

CONGRATULATIONS TO SPEEDSTER123 FOR GETTING THE 1,000,000th POST ON TSF. WELL DONE.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1000000-post1.html


----------



## Go The Power

Congratulations Speedster123 :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Congratulations Speedster*:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## jen56

CONGRATULATIONS SPEEDSTER on being the one to hit the millionth post.

Very fitting indeed.


----------



## speedster123

Thanks
What a nice thing to wake up to. I had no idea, and had no intentions of even trying to do that, I swear it wasnt rigged. This really makes my day.
ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

congrats all round ..


----------



## mattlock

carsey said:


> Well, well well.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO SPEEDSTER123 FOR GETTING THE 1,000,000th POST ON TSF. WELL DONE.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1000000-post1.html


I'm just a little curious, if we didn't hit 1,000,000 until yesterday then how is it that Speed posted the 1,000,000th on 7/25/07?:4-dontkno


----------



## carsey

Hmm, now that is a very good question. There are *25,207* posts in the staff room. So im not sure.


----------



## DumberDrummer

ok


deleted posts

recycled posts

etc....

so the 1,000,000th visible post is not the 1,000,000th post inthe system

so anything relying on the system to tell you what it is will be wrong. The only way to tell would be to look at the time we passed a million, and then match that up with posting times.


----------



## carsey

Recycled posts loose 1 post off your post count and so does deleted posts


----------



## DumberDrummer

yes, but post numbers are not recycled.


----------



## carsey

True.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

What are recycled posts?


----------



## Go The Power

Posts that have been deleted I think....


----------



## Deleted090308

Posts in the Recycle bin in the "Staff room".


----------



## Ben

we still can't see who made the 1,000,000 post through the link posted earlier in this thread


----------



## JohnthePilot

How do we know it was Speedster then?


----------



## Ben

ah, i was using the link that jason posted


----------



## JohnthePilot

So was I and it came back as an invalid link.


----------



## Go The Power

How did you find out Carsey that it was speedster?


----------



## DumberDrummer

JohnthePilot said:


> How do we know it was Speedster then?


it wasn't speedster


----------



## Go The Power

Who was it?


----------



## DumberDrummer

we don't know

if you read the thread, you'd know that already :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

I did read it....:laugh:, i just forgot about it :grin:


----------



## mattlock

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1000000-post1.html


----------



## mattlock

mattlock138 said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1000000-post1.html


That's the link that Carsey posted and the URL addy looks correct.


----------



## DumberDrummer

the url looks correct, but its only the millionth post in the system. If you subtract deleted and recycled posts, that is about the 970,000th post.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

so we just add 'about' 30,000 to that link and see what somes up? :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

surley one million posts means one million posts .. regardless of whether some are considered to be useless, spam or whatever .. 

Try telling the tax man that you earnings should be limited to a specific amount last year because everything over that amount was wantonly spent by your spouse on rubbish !


----------



## Jason

The DB is saying that is the 1mil post. So speedster123 is getting a t-shirt as soon as he sends me his address. This week has been crazy for me for work, but watch out next week for some goodies to be given out.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Done_Fishin said:


> surley one million posts means one million posts .. regardless of whether some are considered to be useless, spam or whatever ..
> 
> Try telling the tax man that you earnings should be limited to a specific amount last year because everything over that amount was wantonly spent by your spouse on rubbish !


Well the way I see it, we were all getting excited at "ooh, look at the counter on the the front page go up!"

the counter don't include spam et al. 

so when it turns out that 1,000,000 on the front page is not 1,000,000 in the database, I just figured I'd point it out, that's all.


----------



## Done_Fishin

:grin:


----------



## speedster123

*Thank you Jason*


----------



## Zazula

I believe I was the first one who accurately foretold the date (Aug. 3rd), in the fifth post of this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/991031-post5.html :wink: Do _I_ get to get anything, Jason? ray:


----------

